

Rand Paul Begins Filibuster of Patriot Act - sinak
http://dailycaller.com/2015/05/20/rand-paul-begins-filibuster-of-patriot-act/

======
sinak
You can watch a livestream of the filibuster here:
[http://floor.senate.gov/MediaPlayer.php?view_id=2&event_id=3...](http://floor.senate.gov/MediaPlayer.php?view_id=2&event_id=320)

